# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.1.6

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.6 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *SKY IM-A630K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U460K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U570K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U590S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U660K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Samsung GT-I5801* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Samsung SGH-ZV40* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *Huawei E180* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *Huawei E1800* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Octoplus Shell Software v1.1.0 Release Notes:*   * The overall performance of the main software was significantly increased.
* Grouping of LG models was improved.
* Added new themes (skins) to the main software.
* Released many other small improvements.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله  فيك  أخي

----------

